# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 February 2011)

A very good evening to you all! 

With March just around the corner, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday, February 28 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## So_Cynical (23 February 2011)

First in with a new one for me.

*NAV* - Navigator Resources

Gold and Rare Earths...what a combo!

Thanks Joe


----------



## grandia3 (24 February 2011)

I will take *AGE* this time

good ole uranium 

thanks Joe


----------



## burglar (24 February 2011)

Hi Joe,

AXE-Archer please!

Graphite, Manganese, Gold and Rare Earths...what a combo!


----------



## jbocker (24 February 2011)

OK I will go IPR please Joe


----------



## drillinto (24 February 2011)

PCL


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 February 2011)

ORM


----------



## Slipperz (24 February 2011)

I'll take PRR thanks Joe


----------



## Agentm (24 February 2011)

txn please joe


----------



## nulla nulla (24 February 2011)

i'll stick with *CPA* please Joe


----------



## TabJockey (24 February 2011)

LYC thanks


----------



## jancha (24 February 2011)

EKA thanks


----------



## sammy84 (24 February 2011)

BKP please


----------



## matty77 (24 February 2011)

IVR please


----------



## AngusSmart (24 February 2011)

KRL Again - Thanks Joe..


----------



## adobee (24 February 2011)

SSC  for me thanks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 February 2011)

TZL please.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 February 2011)

GOA thanks Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (24 February 2011)

I'll have a crack at HOG this time round thanks


----------



## bigdog (24 February 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## chiasm (25 February 2011)

Could I have MNM please, thanks


----------



## basilio (25 February 2011)

Lets see if LNC can make a run this month.

Cheers


----------



## noirua (25 February 2011)

POS please Joe, Thanks


----------



## Sdajii (25 February 2011)

EDE, thank you, Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (25 February 2011)

CFU, thanks.


----------



## jonnycage (25 February 2011)

CUS please mate


----------



## robusta (25 February 2011)

PHK please Joe


----------



## easylikesunday (25 February 2011)

CZN thanks


----------



## condog (25 February 2011)

AUT, but you got to start your calculations from 24th feb  to 24th march.


----------



## ROE (25 February 2011)

BAU thanks I got some money on this too


----------



## Muschu (25 February 2011)

BPL please Joe.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (26 February 2011)

ill try my luck with PSY thanks Joe (no pun intended)


----------



## nunthewiser (26 February 2011)

BDM thanks Joe


----------



## UMike (26 February 2011)

CVN should be set for a nice rebound.


----------



## Balder (26 February 2011)

ALD please for me.


----------



## tigerboi (26 February 2011)

WAL thx joe...owns some of CLR so i think it will have a big run this month....tigerboi


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 February 2011)

MNC again thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2011)

BCN thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## absolute1 (27 February 2011)

can i have GDO thanx


----------



## explod (27 February 2011)

As in Old MackDonalds Farm, I would like to have

 EIO again thanks Joe


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (27 February 2011)

QPN thanks Joe.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 February 2011)

Hi Joe,

COI ..... expecting some news around 14-15032011, followed by a strong
finish to March 2011, as several positive time cycles fall into place ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Miner (27 February 2011)

SLT for me Joe
If it is taken then please allocate ZYL.
wanted to have CCC but got a hunch the spike on Monday could be too high for me to take as Monday price to be the base for the rest of March


----------



## Liar's Poker (27 February 2011)

CSS thanks Joe.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (28 February 2011)

CKK please!


----------



## Mickel (28 February 2011)

I'll stick with CNX again thanks Joe.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2011)

VOC thanks.


----------



## YELNATS (28 February 2011)

A few of them due for a run, but I'll try UXA. Thanks.


----------



## Kremmen (28 February 2011)

CER thanks.


----------



## pixel (28 February 2011)

ARV for me
thanks Joe


----------



## jimmyizgod (28 February 2011)

Hi Joe if im not too late can i have SLT.

Cheers
sorry just noticed it was taken. ill go MOD thanks


----------



## pedalofogus (28 February 2011)

AJM for me please.  was thinking of choosing something different, but i am sure that if I do then AJM will probably have a good month. haha

Cheers


----------



## SilverRanger (28 February 2011)

I will have CSE again, thanks


----------



## springhill (28 February 2011)

QNL thanks


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 February 2011)

HLX for me thanks


----------



## white_crane (28 February 2011)

RER thanks Joe


----------



## craigj (28 February 2011)

PDY

thanks joe


----------



## Buckfont (28 February 2011)

I`ll give GOR another shot thanks Joe


----------



## barney (28 February 2011)

*QMN*  (Queensland Mining Corp)  thank you Joe


----------



## prozac (28 February 2011)

Range Resources (RRS) please Joe.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 February 2011)

NTR thankyou Joe! 

Good luck to all


----------



## philly (28 February 2011)

Hi Joe,
can I please have SUR again thanks
Having finished last in the Feb comp the only way is up
lets hope the sun [resources] rises in March
cheers


----------



## skc (28 February 2011)

ACK thanks.


----------

